# New Car - Citreon DS3



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my new car, on collection
- DS3 Sport Plus 150THP today, and am very pleased!

On collection, thought there were more swirls than there was, in fact there was dried on LSP which made it looked very swirled
Someone's used it for 4 miles before me! lol









































After a little bit of loving care at home....2BM, SRP, Autobrite Black Magic, just a quick spruce up:









































Hope you like! Loving it!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice car, have seen a few around!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great Clive, pukka number plate too


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice car and very apt registration number! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Gents, yes, now having seen it on a car Kev/Alan, pleased I beat all the registration dealers to that plate, has done what I wanted it to do!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great motor there matey.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good plate...Where did you buy the number from?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Good plate...Where did you buy the number from?


Direct from the DVLA minutes after the 11s went on sale, waited 10 years for the day they went on sale! Dealers were trying to get me to pre-buy it, but I knew they were speculating and adding £££££s (literally) so beat them to it myself....I've been quoted silly numbers for it since, but I ain't parting with it (unless the winner of the £161M happens to be called CliveP, in which I'm open to discussions, unless it was me :lol....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Never been a fan of the DS3 to be honest but loving the plate


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mtpagey said:


> Never been a fan of the DS3 to be honest but loving the plate


Absolutely, each to their own, good job we're all different :thumb: otherwise imagine the world!

Yep, pleased with the plate :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome Clive, a word from the past springs to mind : Funky :thumb: 

Lovin it, even with swirls


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice car 
Lovin the DS3 the more I see of them.
Not that there are that many of them around, certainly nowhere near as many as those pesky white Fiesta's that are everywhere <cough, ahem>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Clive love it mate!! Ive got to admit! Not a fan of Citroens to be honest but that is lovely! Whats the drive like? Awesome plate too. It will really suit you..A proper boy racer now................:lol::lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Cracking little car that is red suits it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice car - like these a lot. Good choice of colour too, works so well in red. Citroen are producing some very interesting cars in the new DS range.


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

very nice mate, lovin the dials and plate :thumb: do like the DS3


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice mate, Plate is awesome!

looked at the DS3 but with 2 kids though it may be a bit crapped in the back, interior is lovely


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

lovely motor mate really like these, good job, nice plate


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new car. The thp motor is really great and can be easily tuned to 180hp - 200hp in case you get bored of stock hp. 

I'm sure you are going to love it.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous car fella!

Followed one of these the other day round some country roads, looked like it handled well & just loved the different looks of it. spot on!


----------



## fnmrst (Mar 7, 2011)

those 4 miles are prob delivery miles mate lol , i really like the ds3 they are very popular around south wales i see loads of them , good colour choice tho loving the red paint just take good care of it and it will keep on shining like that


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

VERY VERY nice Clive, very nice colour with the read and black, and like the wheels. Only thing i'm not sure on is the chrome if i'm 100% honest.

The plate is awesome though! I saw it and thought what are the chances of it looking like Clive, then realised it was meant - felt a right tool lol


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Really smart! Love the new DS3, even the DS4 looks class!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job and lovely car :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Clive love it mate!! Ive got to admit! Not a fan of Citroens to be honest but that is lovely! Whats the drive like? Awesome plate too. It will really suit you..A proper boy racer now................:lol::lol:


Thanks Mark, is that car a mid-life crisis or what? :lol:

Strangely it drives like my Seat did - feels quite VW group-ish I've driven Audis and Seats for about 10 cars - however it drives lovely.

One thing I do need to do - learn how to 'drive' a petrol all over again - I keep changing up early as I am so used to the power band being at low revs. It is ages since my daily driver was a petrol - my Sportage is a petrol but that isn't about performance....this DS3 is about a second quicker 0-60 than my Leon was yet it feels slower cos I can't resist changing up :lol:

Looking forward to seeing you mate!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

bigup said:


> Very nice mate, Plate is awesome!
> 
> looked at the DS3 but with 2 kids though it may be a bit crapped in the back, interior is lovely


Yes, I decided the family car is my Sportage as I realised I was spending 99% of my journeys by myself, so thought 'stop being sensible for the 1%'.....and that was that!

Regards,
clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ant_s said:


> VERY VERY nice Clive, very nice colour with the read and black, and like the wheels. Only thing i'm not sure on is the chrome if i'm 100% honest.
> 
> The plate is awesome though! I saw it and thought what are the chances of it looking like Clive, then realised it was meant - felt a right tool lol


Thanks Ant (and thanks all above).

I wasn't sure on the chrome - but the DS3 is very configurable you can even pick the colour of the gear knob, etc.

However I went for the Sport Plus which has leather and about £2K of other options for £1K and that includes the Chrome as 'standard'. Luckily it sort of adds to it's on the edge of 'gawdy' but 'not quite' appeal!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the DS3 is a absolutely stunning looking mota.. :thumb: oh & wicked no: plate to if i could get it mine would be CL11VE B but im happy with the plate i have. C 13URD .hers mine hope you like it Clive..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good mate!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks cracking Clive, its its ok with you i'll have a proper nosey at ir at the AD meet.. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO the best looking funky hot hatch! Great plate too fella, always a great finishing touch!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Looks cracking Clive, its its ok with you i'll have a proper nosey at ir at the AD meet.. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Absolutely no problem mate :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm equally chuffed people like the plate, that is truly a plate for life for me! 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great plate... Loving the car too


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

lovely car


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Love it, hope you enjoy driving it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet. You like red then!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ryand said:


> Sweet. You like red then!


Er, Yes, I think so :lol: To be honest I'm formally colour blind but I believe I can see 'detail' in paint well (when machine polishing and spotting floors)...however I 'see' Red well is the best I can describe it as I don't know what normal colour vision looks like!

I've only ever had one car that wasn't red! That was a Leon, and I changed it for, now let me think, a Red one! I've had three Red Leons since 05. They had one black DS3 in stock in the model I wanted and the salesman thought I'd jump at it as the wait on this model DS3 can be quite long (unless you know the right contacts!), I said I'm only taking the black if you pay me to take it away!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

That is stunning, much prefer her to the seat!


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad to see that you went ahead and got a DS3 clive and was not put off by the badge snoobs here :thumb: You also have got the best colour IMO as they do a few colours that dont suit the car and dont have the same impact as the red :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

THE CHAMP said:


> Glad to see that you went ahead and got a DS3 clive and was not put off by the badge snoobs here :thumb: You also have got the best colour IMO as they do a few colours that dont suit the car and dont have the same impact as the red :thumb:


Yes thank you...

To be honest I think for once yellow actually looks good on this car, I wouldn't naturally go for yellow but it somehow seems to suit this model.

But red just wins me over, the brighter the better for me :thumb:

In terms of badge, I don't care what others think, in the nicest sense.....you earns your own money and make your own choices in my view!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Big fan of these cars mate - not usually a fan of new cars but this is one of the few that I really like  

Oh and just noticed the plate - top work :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry absolutely hate these cars, was never a french car fan either BUT.... its you thats driving it you like it and thats all that matters, People dont like my car and that's fine each to there own.

Cracking finish though i love polishing and waxing up red's quite fancy a red car one day.


----------



## Clairt83 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice pics Clive, cant wait to see it in real on the 30th


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning! Really do like this car


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

nice car Clive - and can't believe the number plate !!!!!

I will look out for you in Sinfin - pretty hard to miss you !


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm really liking that Clive! Have seen them in some hideous colours, but that's really tidy. Nice plate as well!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cracking looking little motor mate, a mate at work has one and loves it, love the plate too, very good :thumb:


----------

